# Colbert and Lou Dobbs



## Amazing Grace (Jan 27, 2008)

This guy cracks me up.. He is one of the funniest men on TV.

[video=youtube;s8I5xX2skeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8I5xX2skeU[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 27, 2008)

Colbert is very funny.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 27, 2008)

If someone can find where Colbert interviews Ron Paul, show me. Colbert made the most insightful statement on "conservative" politics: 

Colbert to Ron Paul: Well, I believe in limiting the government, too---except when the President wants to do something!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> If someone can find where Colbert interviews Ron Paul, show me. Colbert made the most insightful statement on "conservative" politics:
> 
> Colbert to Ron Paul: Well, I believe in limiting the government, too---except when the President wants to do something!



 Yes. "We gotta limit it when the liberals are in charge" is essentially what is by most whether they realize it or not.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 27, 2008)

I also enjoy Colbert. However, when he interviewed Bart Ehrman on Misquoting Jesus, it was sad. Ehrman is pretty entertaining in his own right and I hated to see him get the extra press with the younger demographic.


----------

